# Bashing RC



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Been tossing this around in my head for awhile. As many have said on this BB that PL is close to or just about DEAD and RC has killed the company we love. And that the re-birth of Figure modeling has met its demise. 

No! Oh No! not another post bashing RC.

No, this is not.

 It’s the 2nd part. The ending of figure models?

Not for me! IN fact I feel we are in its glory days and in full bloom and it’s the *Golden Age* of figure models.

How do I come to this conclusion?

Easy

PL kits for $3.99 at BL

Tons of PL, Aurora, Monogram, Addar, Revell, MPC, Plastic models on eBay

My closet model vault packed Full of more figure kits then I ever even thought of owning waiting for me to build.

Losing my Wonderfest virginity this year.

Finding the BB.

Model Magazines galore

Resin Kits

New paints, techniques, glues and putties, tools, & skills..

Every subject one could imagine in plastic/resin from Dino’s to demons, monster to military solders, Girl Kits, did I say girl kits? 

Everything *I mean everything* one could image or not with this hobby I love available from my desk.

 THE INTERNET

I could go on and on

I’m 10 years old again and when it comes to figure models I’m in heaven in the glory days of figure models.

Did I mention girl kits?

Or Nudes. Or gore kits or Sci fi or super heroes or villains or angels, or funny little people or trolls POTA fury critters or ... not to bring up Trek, ships, trucks planes trains and automobiles... 

So I take the BB RC / PL situation shrug my shoulders maybe drop a tear or to two

 Then Take Dave’s wise advice and pull out one of those great awesome kits from my closet and drift into one of my 70’s flashback turn up the tunes and break out the glue.

Reading this post Maybe I should open the window the fumes are making my eyes water.

Nah!

 LOL


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Before this thread gets locked down just for its title, let me save EVERYONE a lot of time . . . . 

blah blah blah, RC2 sucks, blah blah blah, they don't care about us they only care about $$$$, blah blah blah, Polar Lights doesn't exist anymore, blah blah blah, we love Tom Lowe, blah blah, we hate Tom Lowe, yadda yadda, we'll never see figure models again, yadda yadda, how about more Star Trek kits? I think RC2/AMT/Polar Lights should do a kit in 1/666 scale of the Morduranian ship seen once in in the OS, episode 29457a. With platinum nacelles. (what's a nacelle, anyway?)
:devil:


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Does anyone here have an opinion on what they think the chances are RC2 will ever repop Gigantic Frankenstein?

No, seriously
:dude:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another cry in your beer time. No thanks!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Thats my point how many times over the years no matter what the subject many times some how things drift into crying in our beer over RC2 / PL for what they have or haven't done.. So lets hope that this will be the last posting about RC bashing. I like the posts talking about good cheer to members, tips and tricks we learn. Pics of our latest painted builds, help me ?s, fun times. etc..


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I believe you're right LT.
I got in at the tail end of PL, but what started it all was the Luminators I saw in a TV feature in the 90's. They brought memories of the kits I had in the late 50's early 60's that I never thought I'd see again, so I bought them, later discovered this board and was doomed !!
So now I have to pay big bucks for resins, and priime rates for PL, Aurora, etc. vintages, but I think the pendulum ( no pun ) WILL swing back. Meantime I'll do with what I have, just NOT spaceships !! LOL
Dabbler


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

My only regret is that they never produced that 1/350 K'Tinga. Klingon fans always get the short end.  (and believe me, I have a strong feeling the sales would surprise people. You Starfleet fans have had it too good.) 

On the figure kit side... I have every old Aurora figure kit that I REALLY wanted, thanks to PL & it's co-op ventures with Rev/Mon. Now with my buying the Jeff Yagher-sculpted "Aurora Box Art" monster kit from MIM.... my kit stash is not in danger of diminishing at all!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Some of us may get paid by Lindburg to bash RC2, ya never know!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

DinoMike said:


> ...Now with my buying the Jeff Yagher-sculpted "Aurora Box Art" monster kit from MIM.... my kit stash is not in danger of diminishing at all!


Did you start any of these yet Mike? Do you have any "in progress" pics?
E-mail me offline....

Oh ... and to stay on topic....yadda yadda yadda! 

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Firedog's right ! still plenty of PL stuff floating around , heck ya can still get Screamin' vinyl kits at a reasonable price at the auctions . 
and there's lots of resin being produced . 
since i was a kid , i've built models . i was building before PL ever came along and i'll be building long after so i'm not shedding any tears for PL or Mr Lowe .
model on guys ! 
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone who thinks this is the golden age of figure modeling is hogging the bong, amigo.
Put
the
bong
down
.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Styrene Figure Kits - R.I.P.!

Guess Who


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'm good!*

As the original poster noted, my closet is full of styrene kits, and getting fuller all the time from my hours wasted, er spent that is, surfing ebay. And that doesn't even touch the issue of resin kits, which seem to go in cycles. If you think new kits aren't being released, subscribe to AFM or Kitbuilders

Perhaps new, styrene, figure kits may not be forthcoming from PL, but that doesn't mean that plenty aren't available. If you want the old Aurora kits then order them from Retroresin. In many ways resin is easier to work wit than styrene, or that's the conclusion I've come to. But if you want styrene, buy it. It's all over ebay.

If your complaint is that rare old kits like Sealab 3, Monster Scenes, etc. aren't going to be repopped by PL, well maybe you're right. But even if they were still around it's unlikely that some of those would have been repopped anyhow, due to licensing issues, loss of tooling, or market unacceptablility.

There are more kits out there than I'm ever likely to build, or be able to afford. I can't believe I'm alone in that.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Find the bright side. Find a way to make it work for you. Or don't. Mope. Gripe and complain. Whine a little. People just _love_ that. Makes 'em _yearn_ to spend more time in your presence! 

A "nacelle" is a streamlined enclosure (as for a engine) on an aircraft, traditionally speaking.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

AT, just curious as to why you don't believe this is a good time to be a figure modeller ?
sure PL is gone , but as Dog said you can get a kit of just about anything you can imagine ( and then some ) . we can , if we look hard enough , get a Godzilla's Gocart or any other of the classics for less than 50 $ . 
replacement heads and accurizing parts to do customs of the old Aurora subjects . 
don't know about anyone else , but i'm havin' a blast building and painting .
anyone remember figure modelling in the days before ebaby and PL ? i do . 
about the only thing we had going was Toy Shop and MTC . 
now if i could just remember where i put that dadgummed bong ....
hb


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

learn to build Vacuform kits and forget RC and styrene.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Otto69 said:


> As the original poster noted, my closet is full of styrene kits, and getting fuller all the time from my hours wasted, er spent that is, surfing <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>. And that doesn't even touch the issue of resin kits, which seem to go in cycles. If you think new kits aren't being released, subscribe to AFM or Kitbuilders
> 
> Perhaps new, styrene, figure kits may not be forthcoming from PL, but that doesn't mean that plenty aren't available. If you want the old Aurora kits then order them from Retroresin. In many ways resin is easier to work wit than styrene, or that's the conclusion I've come to. But if you want styrene, buy it. It's all over <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it any better!Just about every Aurora,mpc,etc. model kit is easily obtainable (although for a price)If anybody out there remembers modeling in the 1980s there was very few figure kits (heck you was lucky to see a reissue of a corvette).I have to say this might be the best of times for modeling especially with the internet communication with other modelers (anybody remmember corresponding by mail?) on this and other model boards.

BRIAN


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not going to run out of kits to build anytime soon!
Did somebody mention Girl Kits!??
Got lots of resin kits piled up, (mostly girl kits) I have a pretty good selection of Polar Lights kits as well as enough Aircraft kits to keep me busy for the rest of this lifetime........And there seems to be alot more NEW stuff to buy than I can begin to afford!
I'm not complaining.

Dave


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I've been building models since I was in the third grade.

I was happy when Polar Lights began producing TREK ships, because ERTL stopped.

Now that Polar Lights has been assimilated, I'll just work on the 37 kits I accumulated. I also have a half dozen half-finished ships to do.

I have plenty to do.

Someone will fill the void in the mass-market TREK kit world.

Nature abhors a vacuum.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Dave, Otto66, Beck. Amen! 
I was afraid that this thread would get misunderstood. Glad to see it hasn't. So let’s hope we won’t read about anyone diluting perfectly good beer with tears in the future.

Mike, I can’t wait to write to Santa and ask him for Jeff Yagher-sculpted "Aurora Box Art" monster kits from MIM. I’ve been drooling over them. Which ones do you have and maybe you could post so pics.
Check out the next issue of Modeler’s Resource larger then life classic kits.

What's a Bong? Is it made of styrene or resin 
LOL


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

LT Firedog said:


> Mike, I can’t wait to write to Santa and ask him for Jeff Yagher-sculpted "Aurora Box Art" monster kits from MIM. I’ve been drooling over them. Which ones do you have and maybe you could post so pics.
> Check out the next issue of Modeler’s Resource larger then life classic kits.


LT Firedog, Yep...I've got more kits now than ever before. I have other issues like where the @#%$ do I put them or store them and things like that!
I thank GOD for PL for getting me back into the hobby when they did. It is great to have a hobby as a kid and then re-live it again as an adult. And have a few memories and artifacts (instruction sheets, boxart, and 2 Glow Series Monster originals unbuilt still in the box) from days past to connect the two together!

However, I too, have got the Jeff Yagher-sculpted "Aurora Box Art" kits and I am just getting started on the Phantom of the Opera. Dr. J and Drac are in transit...should be here this weekend and Wolfman is 2nd in line to be built. I want to build them in the order they produce them. I'll snap some pics once I get rolling! Initial reaction to these bigger kits is WOW! They have some real WOW factor to them. The sculpts are "dead on"!

MMM


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

LT Firedog said:


> Mike, I can’t wait to write to Santa and ask him for Jeff Yagher-sculpted "Aurora Box Art" monster kits from MIM. I’ve been drooling over them. Which ones do you have and maybe you could post so pics.
> Check out the next issue of Modeler’s Resource larger then life classic kits.
> 
> 
> LOL


 Which ones do I have?

Phantom of the Opera, Wolf Man, Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde and Dracula... and the preorder in for Kong. (In other words, ALL of them!  )

No pics yet.. still trying to find some workshop space to work on ANYTHING.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't say it wasn't a good time to be a figure modeler, I said that anyone who thinks this is the golden age of the hobby is a bit smoked, so to speak.
This hobby is definitely on a downswing both in styrene and resin kits - the amount of both types of kits being produced now is about 1/8th the amount that was being produced 5-7 years ago. Modeler's Resource has stopped publication, Chiller Theatre in New Jersey is now an autograph show when it used to be almost 50 percent garage kits. Wonderfest's contest entry numbers were down for the first time in 14 years.
If you think this is the Golden Age of the hobby, it's because you weren't around for the golden age. Nothing wrong with that - but those of us who were there know that this hobby is wobbling around like a guy who's had too much cough syrup on an empty stomach. Berate me for whining if you like, but I am at least trying to do something about it in my Toy Shop column and on the Assembly Line board here at Hobbytalk.
Sometimes you're Chicken Little, and sometimes the sky is indeed falling.
AT


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm with you, AT. The pickins at Chiller are _much _slimmer than they were in earlier years. 

The folks at Hiway Hobby have been despairing over whether they'll still be in business in a couple of years, and the amount of new kits coming into the store is insanely low compared to years past. I used to go there once a week, and they had a "new kits" table near the front door, always with something new on it. Now? The table's been gone for years, and a new kit shows up every couple of weeks - maybe.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

so when , in you guys opinion , would have been the "golden age " ? 
i've been building kits for over 40 years and i do remember when stores like K-mart had 2 aisles of kits and ya could find Auroras at the local drug stores . but for me that wasn't it .
i looked at PL's catalog from the year 2000 and they were releasing a TON of kits . so for me i guess i would call it around that time and this could be rolling to the end of it . (JMO )
but , who in the mid 80's would have thought PL would ever exist . ups and downs come and go i guess . who knows what might be happening 10 years from now . 
really interested in thoughts on this .
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the Golden age of figure modeling was 1962-70.
Silver age probably 1990 to 2001, which would have overlapped with the Golden Age of Garage kits, 1986-2001.
That's just my opinion though.
AT


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Face it. We're an aging demographic. Someone pass the bong. please.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I think the biggest thing to happen to modeling and any of the old childhood past times is video games . Kids would rather sit on the couch and a play video game than build a model or read a comic book or just read in general . It is easier to use a joystick than it is to build a model or to use your mind for something constructive. I think it is a laziness thing more than anything .I am saying this and I am a gamer, I would rather play video game than watch TV but I still seek the joy of having built something with my own hands . Parents buy your kids a model help them build it .Let them know how proud of them you are for their hard work ! Restrict the video game time and TV time so they have to seek other forms of entertainment !


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Not laziness - instant gratification. Model building takes time...you don't see the results of your efforts until days or weeks (months, years, decades for some of us!) later. Kids today aren't less interested, just less patient.

Most of us got into modeling because video games didn't exist at the time, or at most, existed at the arcades where you had to leave the house to go play them.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Ziz:


> _Not laziness - instant gratification. Model building takes time...you don't see the results of your efforts until days or weeks (months, years, decades for some of us!) later. Kids today aren't less interested, just less patient.
> 
> Most of us got into modeling because video games didn't exist at the time, or at most, existed at the arcades where you had to leave the house to go play them. _


I agree.

I started model building when I was a child because I wanted the *U.S.S. ENTERPRISE* from my favorite TV show.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

CaptFrank said:


> I started model building when I was a child because I wanted the *U.S.S. ENTERPRISE* from my favorite TV show.


I started model building because I saw my dad doing it. I think parental example/influence (good or bad) is still part of this equation.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddie , that's how i got into models . only it was my uncles who were doing it at the time . 
AT , i can see your point there . esp. for the styrene kit side of it . you really got me thinking about just how many companies there were during those years . and building models then was as popular as video gaming is today . i mean every kid on the block built models . i remember a bunch of us gathering at one kid's house to gawk at the Guilotine kit . 
thanks for the input . 
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

No problem, HB.
Regarding video games...
I've said this before many times because people keep citing video games as the reason kids don't build kits anymore - Videogames are much more popular in Japan, where kids of all ages, genders, and sizes build a heck of a lot of model kits. 
Kids don't build model kits because of many factors, but the bottom line is they don't build them because model kit companies don't make the prospect of building models exciting to kids. Or adults.
Corporations hire fresh faced MBAs right out of Ivy League schools to tell them how to market their products. The problem with that is, they have no experience in marketing, just 2nd hand knowledge from textbooks and professors. By the time they have some idea of what they're doing and real hands-on experience, they make too much money and the company lays them off in favor of a new fresh faced MBA from an Ivy League school.
Corporate culture in this country is killing our economy.
AT


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah i dont buy the video game excuse either.I have kids of various ages and i know they like to build things,they like to paint things and construct things in general.that will never change.The few problems with models are subject matter.Take a look at the japanese figure models they all tie in with something that the kids like ( tv, movie, comic,etc.)another problem is availability,its easy for me or you setting at a computer to order any kit we want,but where are kids going to find them.When i was a kid i bet 90% of the kits i bought were bought on impulse after seeing them on the shelf.And to make matters worse you have to be 18 or older to buy spray paint at walmart,lowes,etc.

BRIAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was very pleased a few months ago at HiWay Hobby, to see two boys of about 12ish scouring the airplane kit aisle looking for a specific WWII German plane. It's usually us old fogies into the WWII stuff. Did my heart good. Reminded me of me at that age - thirty-friggin-six years ago ... :freak:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Is this the golden age of figure modeling? I think it all depends on how one goes about deciding and defining what that means. In addition what is for one may be different then for another. 

A T, I must say I respect your opinion and it made me think. 

I just have a different view. In addition maybe I should have made the point clearer that for me and possibly others it’s the golden age.

You state that you feel the “60’s and 70’s” was the golden age. For me this was the birth of figure modeling and its childhood. Again it comes down to how you look at things and define it. I would call it Aurora’s golden age but it isn’t for me.

If you define it as a time when everyone and all the kids on the street were building Aurora monster models then I’ll give you it. But as a kid it was my introduction and the birth of my interest in building figure models.

If you define it as the quality and skill of yours and others peoples skill and how awesome the kits look. Whom I’m I to disagree. But for me I will give you this I don’t feel I’m in my golden age. I was in my infancy in the late 60s & all through the 70s. I was just learning to crawl when it came to my talent painting, or my knowledge of how to build kits. What a mess with Testers enamel paint splashed on my build-ups and all over my dresser. Testers glue with strings of the stuff everywhere. Finger prints all over the kits. But it was a great time to blow up models with M-80s or launching them with rocket motors. G D what a waist of virgin Aurora styrene.

As for other’s talent painting and build –ups. WOW! You guy’s are awesome. I look at the builds at this year's Wonderfest in amazement. When I pull-up pics on the web I can stare at the views for hours thinking to myself “gosh how real or cool is this”.
When I thumb through books like, “How to paint realistic military figures” by Lynn Kessler and Don Winar or Alex Castro (“The Art of Painting Miniatures) I get star struck. I agree with Castro’s thinking that we are seeing the birth or graduation of figure modeling into a true and respected art form, and not just kids playing with toys.
I drool over the talent shown in magazines like AFM, Kit Builders or Amazing Figure modeler’s. (The Countess Beckons, wow look at Dave's Metzger build) or the countless other amazing artist in these publications.

Note the late 70’s was party time and girls for me and not much when it came to figure models mostly car and lots of AMT 1/25 big rig trucks (TV’s Movin-On’s KW).

The 80s to mid 90s my time to be a grown up- serving my country, meeting and falling for a fantastic girl, starting a family and building us a wonderful life. But a dead zone when it came to modeling.

The late 90’s the rebirth and my 2nd childhood and my re-discovering of modeling. Thank You! Thank You! Polar lights and Mr. Lowe’s vision.
If you define it as the fact that you could go down to the five & dime like Kressgee (before the Big K or your local Wally world) and pick off a model stuffed shelf an Aurora Creature from the Black lagoon for next to nothing and have available all of Aurora’s big 13 Universals monster’s. I will agree. 
But if you look at the selection of Creature models today I don’t. Just do a web search for Creature from the Black Lagoon model kits available or look on e-bay. 
= Aurora, Monogram, PL, Dark horse, Geometric, Geometric micro, Horizon, Monster in motion, Retro Resin, Gorilla Skull models, Need full things, Action Hobbies ( at least 3 different kits), Alternative Images, Jimmy Flintstone, Wayne Hansen, Menagerie, Fewture... 
Most still available from next to nothing (PL creature @ BL for $2.99) to some very expensive plastic. I watched an Aurora mint Glow Creature go for $300 + on e-bay. 
But lots and lots to pick from.

I won’t even touch on what you can get today that wasn’t available in your golden age. Just compare the 60’s – 70’s subject choices (Not to many Aurora styrene girl Kits). I think you will agree that Aurora missed the boat on what the potential really was when it came to figures. Dam Nabisco!

I think most things go in cycles and I'll say that yes for you garage kits from 1990 to 2000 was a golden age. But for me whom dindn't even no what a garage kit was until 2000 or what wonderfest was it wasn't. Maybe the output of garage kits are down. But that dosen't realy define it for me. The production of Aurora Glow kits in the mid 70's I'm sure didn't match the frenzy production of the 60's but for many kids building glow monsters was a Golden age

Just some thoughts. Got to go I’m being accused of being a bogart it’s time for me to pass the bong.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Sorry Dave I mis-spelled your name and I said AMF twice, it should have been Modeler's Resource. Sometmes my 70's altered brain cells miss fire in the bio computer. Still not very good on this computer thing and I never could spell.
LOL


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times"
It's a dead night here so I guess I'll add my pair of copper Lincolns worth.
I feel very strongly both ways. I'm sorry I missed the cheap prices and large distribution on the "older" model rage, but then again their are many more subjects being made today. Albeit they are "expensive" by comparison. I never thought someone would produce "The Thing" with Arness, or 'intentional' likensses of Colin Clive,Kevin McCarthy,Lionel Atwill, The Three Stooges,and of course my latest "Holy Grail", George Zuco. Even the "Ant" from "THEM" would have been too 'specific' ( and maybe obscure ) to a "B" type movie for any large co. to produce. 

I also guess 'inflation' added to the costs of even the 'older kits. I worked retail when Luminators sold for $0.98 or $1.98. The ones I bought in the '90's were $8.98. Since I buy to 'build; and not investment or to 'stockpile', I can get more things of interest to ME that ever before.

I also think the occasional re-make of certain movies ( though I hate studios thinking they can reproduce the "feel" with FX technology ) helps spotlight the original or the chatacters therein, and maybe bring about repops of the pertinent models. So as they say, "What goes around comes around "....hopefully !
Dabbler


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i agree with a taylor and john p.... whatever you consider the golden or silver age, its over. the fact of the matter is that figure modeling is pulling in very few new modelers, and only us old die-hards are left. 

video games killed it in the 70's. its rebirth in the 80's was due to the excellent kits from japan, and the mantle was picked up by the garage kit makers here. however video killed the radio star again. lets face it guys, how many bad buildups have you seen? plenty i'll bet. thats because very few people in our instant gratification society have the skills or paitence to do them justice. anyhoo the new level of action figures, mcfarlane, sideshow, et al, killed the gk genre, cause for half the price of a mass market figure kit and 1/10th of a garage kit, you get a professionally finished figure suitable for display the moment it comes off the blister card. (before you guys start in on me about the satisfaction of building it etc, remember im talking about the general public here, not us). pl was actually keeping the genre on life support long after it had pretty much died on its own. 

and for all you guys saying just look at the kits on ebay etc.... wait a couple years as they dry up.......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm going to make a little confession - much as I love modeleing all kinds of things, I have such a huge "to do" pile that I find myself going the "instant gratification" route.

For instance - many years ago, Horizon out out a gorgeous resin kit of Gigantor. Perfect, clean castings, LOTS of parts. I picked it up for about $60, gleefully planning to relive my childhood and have a Gigantor model.

It sat on the to do pile for a couple of years while I built other stuff, waiting for me to get around ti him. 

All of a sudden, Medicom released a Gigantor action figure. It was exactly the same size as the model, and it looked great. And it was only ten bucks!

I bought it, and sold the resin kit to a friend.

Believe me, I have plenty of models to build, and I build a little every day. But the sheer volume I have stockpiled has led me to start collecting action figures too, so I can have figures of my favorite critters on the shelf without having to wait to build them.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Me too.

Although I don't have near the volume of kits as John, I have managed to squirrel away a fair amount of Polar Lights kits, and a little pile of them from the recent Big Lots clear out.

X-Plus makes lovely figures of Harryhausen's Cyclops and Ymir. You may still find them at Toyzz.com. 

But is this really the end of the grand age of figure models? I don't know, but things don't look good. I'm ever the optimist and hope for things to get better soon. But with the death of Polar Lights I'm not taking any chances. Hence my stockpile of figure kits. 

Huzz


----------



## scifiguy (Oct 19, 1999)

what has happened to this message board? It used to be a fun place. I am upset about what RC2 has done but nothing can change them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Remeber, Anthony, this is the Polar Lights bboard. We're basically having a conversation in the bowels of a rotting corpse.












How's THAT for a mental image!? :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^The sweet smell of carrion! Robert Howard, the author of Conan said that in his novels. There is nothing sweet about it! Or the death of PL.

The way I STOCKPILED models, was as I found ones I wanted,I bought it. Even when I was not building, because I knew I would one day. I just got this week STINGRAY sub model. I have wanted this since the 60's. And it really goes underwater. It is a shame I can't get in the tub anymore.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

John, 
Give it up man! Nobody who controls anything at RC-2 is listening!
There is no rotting corpse. RC-2 bought a little company called Playing Mantis, and absorbed it.
The big fish ate the little fish that's the way the American Corporate ecosystem works.
Big companies get bigger by swallowing little ones. 
All this bitching and moaning about the demise of Polar Lights is a complete waste and will not change a thing!
Let's find something else to talk about, there must be something enjoyable left in this hobby!
I'm gonna go get my keys to the Moderator's office and slap a lock on this thread now, since it is turning into another depressing discussion of the impending death of the figure kit hobby!

Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This thread is closed.
Time to move on.


----------

